
Tesla Shares Drop on Reducing Model S, X Production Hours - chollida1
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-23/tesla-reduces-model-s-model-x-production-hours-shares-drop
======
WhompingWindows
Not great work from Bloomberg, there simply isn't much new in this report. We
already knew they aren't producing S/X 75 versions anymore, perhaps to both
simplify production and to differentiate top spec-d M3 vs. S/X lower spec'd
options. Now we hear they are focusing a higher percentage of their production
hours on M3, though this Bloomberg report is vague on the details of those
hour productions.

~~~
mledu
I agree, the removal of the 75kWh S/X is probably to somewhat offset the
margin hit they are taking by offering the mid-range M3. They seem to be
working down market but each step comes with lower margins so they have to go
slow to maintain some profit.

------
cjensen
Like many, I pass the Tesla plant on my way to work. When Model 3 shipping was
underway, their output lot was full and car carriers were constantly loading.

I noticed a change (which may have been there awhile without me noticing) a
few days ago that the output lot is nearly empty and only a few carriers were
loading. There's also a ton of empty carriers sitting idle on a nearby street.

Maybe Tesla now has shipping under control and efficient. Or maybe they've
finally worked through the Model 3 backlog. Or maybe the showrooms have too
much backlog of deliveries and they can't take any more. Or any number of
things.

It's odd.

~~~
davidgould
It might be because they just sent two shiploads of cars to the EU, several
thousand cars each, so that might affect the output lot and the carriers since
they only had to go to SF to be loaded on to the ships.

